# How is VIP SMPS??



## rhitwick (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi guys.......
Plannin to buy a SMPS.....
How is VIP as a choice??
Plannin to buy a 600w one.

CoolerMaster is second choice for finance probs.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey guys.........
come on..........
koi to kuch bolo...............

any comments is appreciated...


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2008)

They are good enough.
By the way, what is your hardware specs.


----------



## VexByte (Apr 1, 2008)

Sta away from that !


----------



## BULLZI (Apr 1, 2008)

Post your hardware spes so that a decent PSU can be recommended


----------



## royal (Apr 1, 2008)

VexByte said:


> Sta away from that !


 
Why ???  AFAIK VIP PSU is a decent choice...


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 1, 2008)

yup, vip smps r the best (if budget doesn't matter)


----------



## BULLZI (Apr 1, 2008)

Whts the cost of VIP smps 600 Watt??


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 1, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Hi guys.......
> Plannin to buy a SMPS.....
> How is VIP as a choice??
> Plannin to buy a 600w one.
> ...




Better than VIP Underwear


----------



## ashok jain (Apr 1, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Hey guys.........
> come on..........
> koi to kuch bolo...............
> 
> any comments is appreciated...


VIP is good brand , with good ratings, but for good config u must go with antec or cooler master.


----------



## rahulmig (Apr 1, 2008)

*rhitwick.. i had pm u abt my coolent master offer go for it !! All r Recommending 
*


----------



## royal (Apr 2, 2008)

BULLZI said:


> Whts the cost of VIP smps 600 Watt??


 
Even I would like to know that


----------



## BULLZI (Apr 2, 2008)

I just posted this as someone wrote VIP is best if price doesnt matter??!!


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a Powersafe SMPS, it's quite good


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 3, 2008)

HI, 
Sorry couldn't get time to visit my post.......

My config is given below:-

quad q6600 
Abit IP35-Pro
Transcend/Kingston 2gb 600MHz
Seagate 160GB SATAII
Samsung DVD Writer 203B
Monitor everybody is suggesting Samsung 2032BW
TVS gold keyboard
Logitech optical mouse
UPS APC 500VA
Speaker: Logitech X540
Cabinet: Thinking abt Zebronics Bijli( can u suggest a good looking-having 2 bays for optical drive->= 1500/- cabinet)


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 3, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Better than VIP Underwear



But I guess dat they r not co-related  lol


----------

